# Anti-Theft Radio Code



## TheToaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello all.

In my wife's Honda, if you disconnect the battery you will have to put a 5 digit code into the radio to get it to work. i *JUST* got a 2011 Cruze LT yesterday and I was wondering if it was the same situation: would I need a code if I disconnect the battery?

Google wasn't much of a help, and when I searched here I thought I got the right answer (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...0494-radio-code-after-battery-disconnect.html) but another site contradicts that answer. (Infotainment system locked - Welcome - Chevrolet Cruze Forum)

My stereo is the base one; no bluetooth, no usb, no nav, no nothing. Just aux, cd, fm, and Xm. I didn't get any manuals or paperwork with the car... If it matters I'm in Canada, but the car is US made...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You shouldn't, no. At least not to my knowledge.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You don't need any codes for theft lock. I believe even the channel presets stay in memory. Maybe not forever, but at least long enough to change the battery.

The clock resets to some weird date immediately and must be reset. It's not the build date of the car, probably the build date of the radio module.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TheToaster said:


> would I need a code if I disconnect the battery?


No.

The VIN is programmed into a number of the car's module. As long as they all agree on the VIN, there won't be a problem. It does create a problem if you try to change modules - especially if they're bought from the junkyard since they will be programmed with a different VIN.


----------

